# Ebay auction: Imperial Guard as seen on Facebook



## ogre (Apr 9, 2011)

This auction is for an Imperial Guard Sentinel. It was my first Warhammer mini, and the guys at GW liked it enough to host it on their Facebook photo wall:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...35978488.50136.172179092796929&type=3&theater

Here's a link to the auction. The auction is for the actual model shown, and not a copy. For a collector, it's a nice little bit of bragging rights, since they only have 44 pics on their Facebook site and no others of the Sentinel. Thanks for looking!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140672011214?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

